# [Free App] Make Your Font, RelaFont 2.0



## hryoon (May 29, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
RealFont that 500,000 people selected!!
My unique font that I generate myself!






*** #3 downloaded app in LG Smart World
*** #6 downloaded app in Samsung Apps
*** #10 free fun app in SK T-store 
*** #50 free entertainmnet app in Android Market

RealFont has come back with updates as 2.0 version!* ---> Google Play Store Download *

Make your font that is unique in the world with My Font. 
Decorate your smart phone with My Font. (only routed phone)

You can use the generated font in PC programs such as Microsoft Office Word and Adobe Photoshop. 
You can also make a card with the generated font and send it to your family and friends.

* We are negotiating with manufacturer in order to allow the service provision to general smart phone users not only routed phone users. 
We need your support to complete the negotiations!! 
Your one click for application recommendation will help us a lot!!

* Features
-You can make new fonts in 5 minutes.
-English and symbols are applicable.
-You can post your fonts in the gallery.
-Easy and user friendly interface
-Compatible with Android (2.x/3.x/4.x) and other various resolution devices
-Compatible with Galaxy Tab


----------

